

We’ve Seen This Movie Before - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/opinion/weve-seen-this-movie-before.html?_r=1&hp

======
natar
And yet again the media gave him all the attention he was seeking. Also with
that very article.

As a German it is always disturbing for me to read their full names (we cencor
them here). Since this is one of the problems (media coverage of such events
causing ever more copycats) I think the cencoring is a good thing in this
case.

Boy, never thought I'd _ever_ write that sentence.

